# New 1911



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I just picked up a Springfield range officer.
It has a parkerized finish, this is my first.
My question, is there any special gun oil and solvent that I should be using.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I like Wilson Ultima Lube for high-friction areas. Any solvent that is designed to remove copper residue works well. High friction will be apparent after a couple hundred rounds; anywhere you see shiny areas.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

wirenut said:


> I just picked up a Springfield range officer.
> It has a parkerized finish, this is my first.
> My question, is there any special gun oil and solvent that I should be using.
> 
> View attachment 11785


Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn! Nice pistol. :smt1099


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn! Nice pistol. :smt1099


Thanks!
I got a generous gift card and I finally got a bucket list firearm that I could not afford to buy.
Also added a Mod-2 5 inch tactical for the range.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice. Two guns for Christmas, you must have been really good this year.


----------



## JeremiahCarlson (Sep 7, 2017)

nice fire arm...


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

wirenut said:


> I just picked up a Springfield range officer.
> It has a parkerized finish, this is my first.
> My question, is there any special gun oil and solvent that I should be using.
> 
> View attachment 11785


I'll make it easy for you, I have a couple of those and several other 1911's. Just like pretty much any gun you buy, any good gun oil and/or grease is just fine. Anything else you hear will just be personal opinion.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to the light and following of Saint John M. Browning.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

On my model 1911s with a Parkerized finish, I moisten a rag with a little bit of light oil like Remoil, and rub it into the finish on the frame and slide as if polishing shoes. Has a nice cosmetic effect and seems to protect against rust.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Finally got some nice weather and took them out Saturday.
Using Winchester and American Eagle they ran flawless, cleaned up very nice.
These are some really nice firearms.
I think I need to start saving for a compact 1911...


----------

